# What's Your Name - Lexington Lab Band



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

As always...GREAT!!! 

Thanks for posting the video.

Does The Lexington Lab Band ever play out live?


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

thanks so much for sharing your time with us to check these out and we all sure appreciate the very kind post! We play one live show a year here in Lexington. We cover a couple of tunes from the artist we covered that year and then go back to previous artist sets and maybe grab one here and there. We do 25 or 30 tunes on the night and bring in all of our 'special guest' that recorded and shot the videos on them. I think this is year 4 we've done it. We sold almost all the tickets this year in 45 minutes and it's a real thrill to be a part of. 

Love to have you come one year! We'll hang out and talk shop!

your friend,
dale


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Dale, the Lexington Lab Band blows me away every time they do a cover. Well done and thank you!


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

thank you for sharing your time to check these out...it is greatly appreciated on this end and thanks for the kind post!

your friend, 
dale


----------

